# Excel-Rangliste



## Pe2oo2 (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

erst mal zu mir hab nicht besonders viel ahnung von Excel aber ich denke es reicht um 
sich damit so garde ebend durch zuschlagen.

Nun zu meinen Problemen 

Ich hab eine Rangliste (Tabelle) mit 6 spieler die nach Punkte und siege sortiert wird. 

Problem 1. Ich muss es immer mühsam über die Sortierfunktion sortieren lassen.Hab aber mittlerweile ein marko dafür aber ist auch nicht das was ich mir vorstelle.ich hätte gerne das die Rangliste automatisch aktualisieret und wenn es geht ohne marko.


Problem 2. Spieler 3 und 4 haben die selbe Punktzahl und siege aber der eine ist platz 3 und der andere platz 4. aber beide müssten 3 platz sein.

----------------------------------------------------------------------






die punkte und siege berechnen sich aus andern tabellen blättern in der Rangliste


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen.Vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.


MFG 
Pe


----------



## duckdonald (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

probiere mal die Funktion RANG() aus.

In deinem Fall würde die für die Zelle B6 in etwa so aussehen:
RANG(D6;$D$6:$D$11)


Um zu Sortieren bietet sich auch die Funktion KGRÖSSTE() an.

In der Formelhilfe bzw. in der Hlfe von Excel steht auch immer eine gute Beschreibung zu den Formeln/Funktionen.

Gruß DuckDonald


----------

